

Twitter confirms IPO plans via Twitter - timdorr
https://twitter.com/twitter/status/378261932148416512

======
kmfrk
If I invest, can I get a Verified Investor badge?

------
xfax
It would be bigger news if they confirmed that they weren't filing for an IPO!

Seriously, all this hush-hush and efforts to keep it low-key are actually
producing opposite results.

~~~
untog
Assuming it wasn't all deliberate. Building up hype is no bad thing for
Twitter. Or at least the majority owners of it.

------
minimaxir
"Confidentially" may not be the correct word.

~~~
loceng
They're confident it will be approved?

~~~
notatoad
that would be "confidently", i think.

~~~
loceng
Oh, right...

------
joeblau
It's interesting that Mark was just talking about this yesterday.

------
vlad
My twitter page, twitter.com/vla, returns an error for weeks. Even when I
login, I cannot view my own page, though I can send messages, and view
recommended tweets and who is following me. Can anybody at twitter help out?

~~~
castis
You'll need to contact twitter support.

[https://twitter.com/about/contact](https://twitter.com/about/contact)

~~~
vlad
Thank you. I've contacted @support twice in the last two weeks, but the issue
still persists.

~~~
spudlyo
Email me (address in profile) your support ticket id(s) and I'll follow up.

